# How Important are Train Stations to Your Layouts?



## Guest (Sep 9, 2015)

Since we are 100% passenger service on our layouts, train stations are by necessity a very important feature. We have three now on our barn layout.

When I started construction on this layout back in 2006, the first one was a Lionel 116 installed in the City portion of the layout. It has since been replaced by the Lionel Grand Central Terminal.

Our next train station is another Lionel product, the aluminum version of the Rico Station. I always liked this station and picked one up at the York Meet for $ 100.00, a very good buy. It is installed in our summer village, Seasons Bay.

Finally when we began a significant renovation project recommended by my lovely wife, we added a custom station built from MTH Bank structures by Alex Mallaie. 

Is there room for any more? I am currently working on an idea to install another. More on this later.

*Please post photos of your trains stations and tell us why they are important to you.*

View attachment 74082


View attachment 74090


View attachment 74098


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Brian,
Everytime I see the pictures of your GCT Station and the custom station I am in awe. Especially the custom station. That is a beautiful structure. I like the length. It's long enough to park a few long passenger trains behind it and they look right. I looks like the type of station built during the heyday of railroad transportation.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

PTC,
they are beautiful stations.

i'm more rural setting with just the one combo freight/pass station. lionel


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2015)

Cole, I love your passenger station. Lot's of personality to it. :appl:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

That is a lovely, BIG station, Passenger Train Collector! Wow. 

I don't have one on my layout now, big or small, so you'd have to say it is not not important to me, I guess. But I would love to have one, or even two, the second like cole226 showed, which is a very nostalgic station. But I can't bring myself to devote the land to a station, or two: I prefer the open country and have no room in my downtown. 

But there may be a middle road . I have the station below. For more than three years it occupied the space where it is now (the photo was taken ten minutes ago, it's just sitting on the open land). It's made from a bashed building kit and has a full interior ticket/operations room, waiting room for passengers, and freight warehouse, plus (it had) a platform on each side. I saved the building when I took it up, and the people and cargo in the warehouse and all. 

I've thought of adding a platfrom and skirt that would just fit down on the landscape here so I could put it out on the layout or not, as I want, and have it there I days I run passenger trains on my upper loop instead of freight, and not on other days when I want the open country look. I'm thinking about how to make the details work out.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I model a rather rural area during the transition era. I do run a few passenger trains for local service, but nothing very elaborate. First class service is an RDC leased from the Norther Pacific with a club car in tow. 










I have a gas electric that also makes the rounds or a steamer for local service. 









Passengers can also get aboard a drovers caboose if they miss one of the scheduled passenger trains also. 










This station is where my railroad will interchange with the Northern Pacific, so a decent size station is here. 









Even though the layout is mainly a switching layout, 1/87 people live there and do need a way to get around.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2015)

Chet, I love your station. Sure fits the scene very well.

Lee, I don't know about this. As much as I like train stations, in your particular situation, the open land is a highlight and I would not tamper with it.

Of all of the people I know in this hobby, you would be the perfect candidate to have a very large fresh pallet and design a layout of major proportions so that you would not have any space restrictions. Your work is museum quality.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have four passenger stations, 3 on passing sidings and the central
station is a two track back in. I run my ATSF Desert Chief clockwise
on my single track DCC main, occasionally joined by
my Doodlebug working a local run, while a long freight plies the rails clockwise.
The station stops are a convenient way to let the freight pass. My stations
are plain ole Plasticville, nuttin fawncie like you guys.

Don


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

My proud accomplishment is this elevated train stop. I do not have a station but I have three train stops which also serve as trolley stops. I do have the small Grand Central Terminal but have not found the best location for it. Some day.....


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Chet, How do you get your pictures to show in the small size? I kind of like the smaller version of pictures. Thanks, Wood


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow, Wood, that is a great platform and people. super nice.

this is a great thread!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2015)

Having seen Wood's station in person, it is a stunner. I think that Bridgeboss Jim collaborated with Wood on this project.

I would guess that the Midnight Warbonnet is a preference for Wood making this stop.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

If I don't have station out there the kids won't let me hear the end of it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2015)

Dano, there is still time.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Wood said:


> How do you get your pictures to show in the small size? I kind of like the smaller version of pictures.


The best way for you to get your pictures to fit on the screen is to run them through a photo editor before you post them. Reduce the width to between 800 and 1000 pixels. If you don't do this, then the forum software reduces your pictures to 1280 pixels -- which is a little too wide for most computer screens.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

For me the station isn't too important, blasphemy , I know. As my 3 year old gets bigger I'll do more. The people have magical disappeared from my easy to reach station, the benches , well they disappeared too. It barren, and the train just passes it by. ( if it didn't it would probably disappear too!) I got an old American flyer station on my layout. To me it just looks cool


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

> sjm9911 posted: my 3 year old gets bigger I'll do more. The people have magical disappeared from my easy to reach station, the benches , well they disappeared too. It barren, and the train just passes it by. ( if it didn't it would probably disappear too!)



I totally understand that statement. I have several young grandgirls and they love to collect the people, cows, milk cans, and rearrange them in the strangest places. I lost a bunch of cows once from my 1950s cattle car and looked and looked for them.. Sure enough two weeks later I moved the whistle house and they all came tumbling out. After awhile I got used to it and knew they would turn up somewhere sooner or later. Mostly later... 

I use hot glue and/or plastic slides to place them. That way when they rip them off it doesn't do any harm. hahah


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ill have to remember that!


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Great Pictures. Wood I love your above ground station. The staircase is particularly interesting. It would look good on an elevated subway.

Here are some pictures from my club. This first picture is a modified (Shortened) Rico Station. It is in a temporary location. We had a major track upgrade and placed some buildings temporarily so we could have our yearly open house.It will be relocated after all the track is ballasted and the scenery is completed.










This Station is in a small town.











We have a Old West Ghost town on the layout. Didn't forget the station there.











This Station is on a small loop run separately. We call this town Levittown due to the same style houses.










And of course, we have two subway loops.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I love all these stations. 

Brian, this thread was a great idea!


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

More great photos. A great thread. Here's a video I shot a while back of a passenger run on my layout. My son got me a little Bachmann 2-6-0 ith DCC and sound. I run DC only, but then he doesn't know DCC from a ham sandwich, but does know that I like smaller steamers. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7zO8kdjGGA

The little guy unfortunately was a wimp when it came to my 2 % grades and could only handle four or five freight cars. Tried hom out with a couple of passenger cars and he finally found something to do. All of the sounds are pre-programmed and I have no control of the sound at all. Starts off at the town of Logan and goes to the four stations I have on the layout and dnds up going into hidden staging tracks.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Chet, Oh my gawd!!!!! That is gorgeous! The trees, splendid, rocks amazing, elevations excellent. Detail, detail, detail. Well done. Your son certainly knows an awesome model train layout master.

Thank you for sharing your splendid work.

Wood


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Wood said:


> Chet, Oh my gawd!!!!! That is gorgeous! The trees, splendid, rocks amazing, elevations excellent. Detail, detail, detail. Well done. Your son certainly knows an awesome model train layout master.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your splendid work.
> 
> Wood


Thanks for the comment. Unfortunately, my son who is in his 30's has no interest in model railroading. A couple of the grand kids are though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2015)

Chet, what a treat to watch your videos this morning. Just a beautiful layout.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2015)

Pat, thanks for sharing photos of your club layout.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

nice pics of all the stations. this has been a good thread

and nice club layout Pat.

and Chet, i kick back and watch those vids every once in while. they are really great.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I found a "lot" of people on ebay for cheap that my 3 year grandson can play with. I have found them all over the house. For him the "people" is where it is! He loves watching the passenger cars with people.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

I wish I had a layout big enough to warrant two stations. Alas, I don't. My layout is essentially three ovals, each with variations, with interchanges between the ovals and each oval has a route to the station. 

My station is elevated near the center of the layout and since i changed it to the Lionel small GCT with the Harry Heike base, it has become the main magnet to the eye.

Here it is with the City of Portland arriving on track 2 while the California Zephyr, WP section, is arriving on track 3.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

That looks beautiful. And, your layout looks really nice. Harry does some nice work,
the station comes alive with that base.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2015)

Forrest, that is one of the nicest train station photos *I have ever seen*. Harry Heike's GCT base just makes it come alive.

Thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :appl:


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Wonderful photos all.
Passenger stations are my favorite structures in our little layout worlds. I feel every layout, even small ones, need at least two stations. That way you are taking the passengers somewhere. My 8x16 has two. I'll post some pictures of them later today.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Forrest,
That station is beautiful. 👍😉


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

Forest, your GCT really POPS with the Harry Heike base; makes a great focal point on your layout; and, works great with your tiered tracks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2015)

Pat, Forrest is not only a great guy in our hobby, he was very instrumental in helping to get the GCT Base project completed. His suggestions to Harry were extremely helpful.

And what a treat to see this beautiful photo of his magnificent layout.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks Forest. I have the Harrys base and the Gtc station, but it's just sitting on the layout. I love your presentation.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Forrest, that is one of the nicest train station photos *I have ever seen*. Harry Heike's GCT base just makes it come alive.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :appl:


Thanks, Brian and thanks to all the gracious commenters. 

I decided enough had changed on the layout that I needed to update my website, so I lugged my serious lighting kit upstairs and had just gotten it set up when you started this thread. This was the first shot I took. 

Hoping to get something back from GRJ in the not too distant future to document, too.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Hah hah, that station area is bigger than my 'layout'!!!


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

*My stations*

My passenger stations...

Lionelville Station...





This is the station by my industrial area. There is one platform to hop on a train and the Amtrak station is on the other side of the stairs. Up the stairs will take you to the trolley line....


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

A frontal shot of Lionelville Station...


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Super Keith, I like the throwback to the Post war Lionel Station Platform of the early 50's with the wrought iron fencing embedded with advertising. That is a nice long platform which looks good and can accommodate your long passenger train with the Vista Dome. You've got them all with the Tankers, coal loader, REA and Milk delivery truck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2015)

Currently have a Lionel 132 stop station. Had hopes of something bigger for the passenger line but instead installed a spur for my two cranes, one power and the second is manually controlled.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Many thanks Wood!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2015)

I love what you have dome with your layout, Keith. Harry Heike would be very pleased with you modifications to his structure. Great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks Brian!


----------

